# engine clean



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

what parts should i cover before using the hosepipe


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Alternator, air filter,coils or plugs annd desperator, fuse box... Battery.

I recommend not blasting the sensors too hard.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't cover anything, just use a spray type nozzle on the end of the hose and be sensible with it. If cleaning an old car that's a bit different!!

Gonz.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Allegedly the old mini was notorious for getting water in the electrics and not wanting to start. So you either sprayed WD40 everywhere or you just left it to dry out and then it would start.

I see no difference to lifting the bonnet and using low pressure to rinse off a degreaser.

My diesel powered BMWs may be different but I have never covered anything before cleaning and the next day they have never failed to start.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't cover anything either. As Gonz said, as long as you are sensible and don't go mad you should be alright. I use my Jet Wash to do mine, you get a lot more power and there'll be a lot less water involved


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

My car has a fuse box with a key wash symbol meaning not to wash here.. Using jet washed

Just to show a situation which means no Jet washing here lol (my car)








This is my fuse box, I can be a hero and try blasting it but prefer keeping things clean and easy these electrics are the heart or a car nowadays even more than the engine itself


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Is that a Vauxhall. 

If so I have the same and a shower cap stretched over the fusebox will see you good.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Basically it boils down to common sense,depends on the vehicle, it's age and method and what you have available (tools/chemicals) wise to clean with.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Most new cars don't need anything covered and take just a bit of care. An old Jag on the other hand...


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Scotty B said:


> Is that a Vauxhall.
> 
> If so I have the same and a shower cap stretched over the fusebox will see you good.


Not really but same base, it a Buick Lacrosse


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You are not power washing under the bonnet, just rinsing away the APC or whatever you have used to clean the engine bay, so personally I just adjust the vario-lance on my PW till it comes out like a gentle shower and that has never caused me any problems. A hosepipe shower, not jet, should be fine.

My understanding is that modern engine bays are designed to be water-resistant, so they can resist the ingress of water from fog / rain / road spray. They are not water-proof though, so cant resist a powerful jet of water in the face.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

The seals are made better thays all, other than that a fuse box is always gonna be in sealed and the battery in most cars is exposed. Alternator is naked (nothing they can hide) so it's really a matter of common sense (as said before), you do it but not over do it.

I took caution with mine prefered a towel clean with some agitation, yet mine wasn't all that bad in some places which I managed to get to.


----------

